# Shanty light



## theileb (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi guys, 
What are you using for your shanty light(s)? I'm in the market for one and just don't want to buy a dim/junk light. Any recommendations?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

I know its old school but I still just use a lantern, plus it gives off enough heat if you need to warm your fingers a little.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fishman210 (Jan 10, 2008)

The ice house light by clam. Bought one on sale last week. It seems to be bright enough to do the job.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

I ordered 12 volt led rope lights off ebay . 1 watt per foot. His name is Derek baker and goes by christmaslightsforu. The guy is great to work with and ships fast. You can get them in many colors too .
I also have 120 volt for under counter lights. He sells some with remotes , dimmers flash , and change color. They are too cool.
Very inexpensive .


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

I just use a propane lantern. Plenty of light and you don't have the weight of an extra battery to lug around with you.


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

i use a Sylvania flute light. 
Its basically an led light stick with a magnetic base.
Set the stick in the base horizontally and attatch to any of the metal bolt heads on the shanties hubs.
It is a small package , gives off good light and runs forever on a couple AAA batteries.
Last time i checked they were 11 bucks at Lowes


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

IH ,you should be the first to know. I use the battery from my m68 and alligator clip it on. I upgraded a long time ago to a 10 amp hour. A VEXILAR battery will work fine too , but THEY DRAW LOTS OF CURRENT compared to a digital fish finder. The lights draws almost no current. They draw less than the vexilar. If i am worried about it because I will be out all day, I use a battery from an old 12 volt drill. even a 14.4 will work fine. It might add a pound to what I am carrying. 
That sure is a lot less than carrying a lantern , propane or fuel.


----------



## N1P (Dec 4, 2008)

I have been using one of these LED lights for a quick pocket light. This bigger LED has been handy too. They are cheap enough I don't get bent when something happens to them.


----------



## theileb (Dec 14, 2010)

fishman210 said:


> The ice house light by clam. Bought one on sale last week. It seems to be bright enough to do the job.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Where did you buy it? Is that the fan light combo?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fishman210 (Jan 10, 2008)

theileb said:


> Where did you buy it? Is that the fan light combo?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Not the fan light combo. Its just an LED light bar. Rechargable, last up to 3 hrs. Picked them up from gander.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

I fish in a shanty in front of my house..Never thought about it much; I usually have a double mantle Coleman lantern. Plenty of light, and way too much heat. Never thought about the led ropes. I have a 12v boat battery that is in the shanty, always enough power to run all the junk. I like the led idea. I think I'm usually close enough to shore that I could run and extension cord from the boathouse...hmmm..tv, lights,...


----------



## wetline005 (Dec 30, 2007)

I use Frabill Ice Shelter light bar. Works really well attached to a cross bar above or behind you. 
http://frabill.com/portable-ice-shelters/shelter-accessories/shelter-light-bar.html


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## theileb (Dec 14, 2010)

wetline005 said:


> I use Frabill Ice Shelter light bar. Works really well attached to a cross bar above or behind you.
> http://frabill.com/portable-ice-shelters/shelter-accessories/shelter-light-bar.html
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


That looks like a good one. How many hours do you normally get out of it before it starts to dim out?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wetline005 (Dec 30, 2007)

theileb said:


> That looks like a good one. How many hours do you normally get out of it before it starts to dim out?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm not totally sure, but it uses 6 AA batteries and I used it all lasts winter never changed the batteries. 



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## newaygogeorge (Aug 16, 2006)

every year I say i am going to find a new like source but the old LP coleman latern still travels with with me and never fails to be the best. This year I found an awesome LED light from Harbor frieght it has a small hook and magnet on the back we used it for our porch light at the cabin. Super bright for LED and the AAA batteries last forever even in the cold. Going to give it a try this hardwater season. they will make great stocking stuffers
http://www.harborfreight.com/27-led-portable-worklight-flashlight-67227.html


----------



## KBREAL (Nov 5, 2009)

Still using my headlamp.. already own one from hunting, and need the light heading in after a all day sit anyway. I dont like a lot of light unless i'm crappie fishing, a lantern puts out way to much light, and can turn many species off.


----------



## catfisher69 (Nov 3, 2011)

I got a red L.E.D. light bar from bass pro with 30 bulbs in it bright as hell about 8 or 9 inches long runs off 2 AA batteries I think it was 15 bucks 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

In my 1 man flip = LED Head Lamp & 1 double mantle lantern either gas or propane. 

In my 2 man flip = LED Head Lamp & 2 double mantle lanterns either gas or propane.

I prefer the lanterns as they are a great source of heat and provide better longer lasting light in my opinion.


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

I like my lantern too but i did pick up a coleman tent light that is round and very bright and swings with movement and very cheap at 10 dollars at meijers that i will try and of course the head strap light too


----------



## Outback48371 (Sep 28, 2005)

Done alot of looking and found these to be the best I could find and they are by far the easy way to go for lots of light and ruggedness/waterproof too. 
Run them on a 12 volt 9amp bat. like the sonars use, and using them alot I charged the bat. 2x the first season. Last year never got out due to the ice. 
Pretty sure you will find them as nice as they come. 

Did some simple wiring ran the lines threw the frame of my Otter Lodge and put 3 strips total, 2 behind 1up top wired to a 3 way switch so I can have 2 on or 3 on. Total cost with Bat. $50.00 or so. 

I got the warm white color,(alot easier on the eyes) you won't need anymore light than these put out trust me. 
Putting a stereo in this season, had the bat for the ights so why not. Hope this helps ya!
Heres the link:
http://www.superbrightleds.com/products/rigid-light-bars/676,622/


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

I did the rope light thing a few years back, like when they first came out, there was not nearly enough light for the shanty and trying to direct the light where you needed it was brutal. 
On top of that, the lights alone would drain my brand new, fully charged Vex battery in about 90 minutes. If I had the lights and Vex hooked up together,, about 30 minutes of run time. 

With that said, I know there have been some major advancements with technology since then,, but I still can't get away from the lantern, it's just way too easy.


----------



## theileb (Dec 14, 2010)

William H Bonney said:


> I did the rope light thing a few years back, like when they first came out, there was not nearly enough light for the shanty and trying to direct the light where you needed it was brutal.
> On top of that, the lights alone would drain my brand new, fully charged Vex battery in about 90 minutes. If I had the lights and Vex hooked up together,, about 30 minutes of run time.
> 
> With that said, I know there have been some major advancements with technology since then,, but I still can't get away from the lantern, it's just way too easy.


The more I have been looking I think the lantern is going to be the best/most reliable option. The dual fuel lanterns are tempting. Is there any big difference from dual fuel vrs. Propane? It looks like you can adjust the brightness on both.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vanj85 (Jun 23, 2011)

I love my dual fuel mainly because of being able to use gasoline in it. runs forever and gives off great heat and light. I use that and a head lamp all year round for light fishing.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bootsie (Feb 16, 2007)

DeWalt 18volt light. Not the flashlight, the neon tube light. Lasts about four hours per battery. I have a lot of DeWalt 18 volt tools and batteries, so for my situation it is a good choice. Otherwise, I use a good led headlamp.


----------



## Slabhunter (Jan 15, 2010)

wetline005 said:


> I use Frabill Ice Shelter light bar. Works really well attached to a cross bar above or behind you.
> http://frabill.com/portable-ice-shelters/shelter-accessories/shelter-light-bar.html
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I also use a frabill light bar it's great last all season on one set of batteries. I Carrie a few propane lanterns with me as well work great for crappie fishing and heat when you need it!


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

I tried the Frabill light bar, the Frabill single light and the Clam (blue hockey puck style) light. 

The Frabill lights are nice because you could "aim" the spotlights, but I wasn'y happy about the amount of light they gave off...and they are a little pricey.

The Clam light puts off plenty of light and comes with a magnet and hook for easy mounting. The Clam light cost less than $10, but I've seen similar lights (with more LED's) in hardware stores for half the price...or less. (see the link in N1P's post)


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

I like my lantern too, I wrap some tin foil around the glass to cut down on the amount of light it throws and if you adjust the foil, you can throw light where you want it. It keeps my shanty warm and I have a aluminum pie plate with a hole drilled in the center it so I can attach to the top of the lantern and walla, instant food warmer.


----------



## Quad82 (May 8, 2012)

newaygogeorge said:


> every year I say i am going to find a new like source but the old LP coleman latern still travels with with me and never fails to be the best. This year I found an awesome LED light from Harbor frieght it has a small hook and magnet on the back we used it for our porch light at the cabin. Super bright for LED and the AAA batteries last forever even in the cold. Going to give it a try this hardwater season. they will make great stocking stuffers
> http://www.harborfreight.com/27-led-portable-worklight-flashlight-67227.html


I bought a half dozen of these lights as stocking stuffers too! They work great, are light and give off a lot of light. The magnet lets them lock on a shanty pole. I also glued a piece of velcro to a couple and they hang on my coat or the sides of the Clam shanty.


----------

